
Scientists Discover Heavy New Element - jlhamilton
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/07/science/07element.html
======
ugh
Damn, that’s cool. Everybody always told me that as elements get more massive,
they get less stable. Turns out that doesn’t have to be the case. Heavier
elements could actually get stabler, they speculate that there could be yet
heavier elements out there with day or year long half-lifes. Element 117
doesn’t seem to get you as far, though. More like a few milliseconds.

So, I guess, don’t let chemists tell you anything, there still might be room
for Unobtainium (that doesn’t decay within milliseconds) in the periodic table
:)

------
donaq
When will they create Adamantium?

